# XT Pedale Puky Laufrad Nexus Nabe



## Rhombus (13. April 2010)

Wie oben schon steht, werden diese Sachen bei eBay angeboten.

Hier der Link:

http://shop.ebay.de/rhombus5turbo/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Gruß ... Christian


----------



## Büscherammler (13. April 2010)

Achso,

alles einzeln! War schon auf das Puky mir den XT Pedalen gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (13. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch erst überlegt, die Nexus ins LAUFrad zu schrauben. Und vorne/hinten jeweils ein Pedal dran zu kleben....


----------



## Rhombus (13. April 2010)

Just in diesem Moment kann man bei mir auch noch eine superchicke FAST NEUE Corratec Kurbel erwerben!

Die Kurbel wurde nur 20Km gefahren.

Und die gibts dann halt auch Hier!

http://shop.ebay.de/rhombus5turbo/m....&_trksid=p4340


----------

